
Show HN: one2many.org, our Startup Weekend project - covercash
I'm currently participating in Philadelphia Startup Weekend.  I successfully pitched my idea for a not for profit and we're currently hacking away on making it a reality.<p>We are one2many.org, we foster a culture that celebrates giving &#38; helping and that inspires people to be generous &#38; compassionate to one another.  People donate used goods to us - items like old iPhones, iPods, routers, trumpets, bunk beds, etc. - and we then give these items away to people for free, in exchange for their volunteer service participation at local organizations (Habitat for Humanity, local soup kitchens, after school reading programs and the Special Olympics).<p>I've been doing this by myself for the past year and have successfully created over 250 hours worth of service for local organizations with only a handful of donated items.  One participant messaged me a week after doing his service to let me know that he was so inspired by the project that he started making egg salad sandwiches for the homeless guys around his building.  Pretty awesome!<p>I plan on initially running this like a bootstrapped startup so we don't need tons of funding.  We do however need donated goods and we would like to give donors the additional benefit of a tax write off (which is why we want to become a 501c3).  Unfortunately, the 501c3 application process is rather lengthy and we are looking for a fiscal sponsorship from an existing 501c3 so that we can start accepting donated goods right away.<p>Assistance we're looking for:<p>design - logo, web, print<p>developer - front end specifically<p>501c3 - any support or feedback you have! (fiscal sponsorship would rock!)<p>donations - used items in good, working condition (especially if you live in Philly!)<p>Any other support you can offer - get in touch @covercash on twitter or covercash@me.com
======
covercash
Here is the link to my practice pitch for anyone interested...
[http://chrisovercash.com/psw-practice-pitch-help-me-name-
my-...](http://chrisovercash.com/psw-practice-pitch-help-me-name-my-project)

------
malandrew
Have you considered looking at what is available on Freecycle? A lot of people
don't know about free cycle and some of the things available there may be
useful for your goal.

------
jasonlotito
Just want to say, I was there at Philly Startup Weekend, and these guys were
awesome. Was incredible seeing what they wanted to do. Congrats guys, you were
inspiring!

------
ashraful
I'd like to help out with the website design and maybe even the logo (although
I'm not much of a logo designer).

My portfolio is at madebyargon.com. Email me at inlith@gmail.com

